# Any 1 got a Siglei Suprimo Moonshot RTA and the OBS Crius V3- advise needed



## pimcowboy (17/3/16)

Hi any 1 out there got the _*Siglei Suprimo Moonshot RTA*_ and the *OBS Crius V3. *I would like to know which you enjoy more? The Moonshot looks amazing and the build doesn't bother me but I am a little concerned with reports of a lot of "spitting" I suppose due to its size and that's its pretty much a dripper with a 2 ml tank. The Crius also looks great in reviews and allot of members like it. So confused !!! Any1 got both the moonshot and the Crius that can give there opinion? Thanks!


----------



## VapeSnow (17/3/16)

Hi buddy i have a moonshot and vape it from 80-120 watts with no spitting. This is the only RdTa i ever owned that not once spit juice into my mouth. 

Crius i had for a week and sold it as it is kak imo. 

Moonshot never leak and its the easiest tank to coil and wick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (17/3/16)

I dont see myself ever needing a different Rta as the Moonshot ticks all my boxes and believe me i tried every single Rta out there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jono90 (17/3/16)

VapeSnow said:


> I dont see myself ever needing a different Rta as the Moonshot ticks all my boxes and believe me i tried every single Rta out there.



what build have you got in your moonshot?


----------



## VapeSnow (17/3/16)

Jono90 said:


> what build have you got in your moonshot?


Dual 6 wraps 2.5mm claptons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (17/3/16)

Loving the moonshot, no spitting at all at 70W mostly. Dual 22g 3id 10wraps 0.3ohm KA1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker (17/3/16)

IMO, forget Crius v3, get a Griffin.
Then get the moonshot


----------



## stevie g (17/3/16)

Funny because the last review I read which turned me off it as my next upgrade mentioned spitting as a major con. 

Aren't the coils fully visible lookinng through the top of the chuff cap?!.


----------



## Nightwalker (17/3/16)

Sprint said:


> Funny because the last review I read which turned me off it as my next upgrade mentioned spitting as a major con.
> 
> Aren't the coils fully visible lookinng through the top of the chuff cap?!.


Can be. But on the avocado RDTA I can see the coils clearly and I'm yet to have it spit at me.
But I'm still gonna own a moonshot, only borrowed one for a test. Was a beautiful vape. But by no means a "tank"


----------



## pimcowboy (17/3/16)

Thanks VapeSnow appreciate the advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (18/3/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Dual 6 wraps 2.5mm claptons



what gauge you using? 
i got 3mm id 26/32 9 wrap claptons .58 in mine. loving its flavour and how you can fill it and you dont need to close the airflow and it doesnt leak but that could just be me


----------



## NewOobY (18/3/16)

mmmm, interesting semi-review - I will be doing extensive research today regarding this. Thanks for the awesome distraction guys "who needs to work, who?" Mulius Jalema voice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (18/3/16)

Spitting also has a heck of a lot to do with how you wick your coils i've found


----------



## daniel craig (18/3/16)

VapeSnow said:


> I dont see myself ever needing a different Rta as the Moonshot ticks all my boxes and believe me i tried every single Rta out there.


What makes the Moonshot better than all the other tanks you tried?


----------



## VapeSnow (18/3/16)

daniel craig said:


> What makes the Moonshot better than all the other tanks you tried?


Do you have a moonshot?


----------



## daniel craig (18/3/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Do you have a moonshot?


Still deciding


----------



## VapeSnow (18/3/16)

daniel craig said:


> Still deciding


 Get one and then you will see why i said that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (18/3/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Get one and then you will see why i said that.


Looks like I'll do that. Better hope it ticks all my boxes also


----------



## VapeSnow (18/3/16)

daniel craig said:


> Looks like I'll do that. Better hope it ticks all my boxes also


Im 110% sure it will. If you have any questions when you get it just give me a shout.


----------



## daniel craig (18/3/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Im 110% sure it will. If you have any questions when you get it just give me a shout.


I also have an ipv5. What wattage you run it at?


----------



## VapeSnow (18/3/16)

Im running mine on a ipv5 at 90watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (18/3/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Im running mine on a ipv5 at 90watts


Have you experienced the glass spinning when you had juice in it? And any spit back or leakage?


----------



## VapeSnow (18/3/16)

daniel craig said:


> Have you experienced the glass spinning when you had juice in it? And any spit back or leakage?


No spinning no spitting no leaking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (18/3/16)

yeah i dont get spitback either. at first i was like this tank is ganna be shit to build but with the allen key thing is alot easier.
changed my build now to a 2.5mm. flavour and cloud seems better.
also running mine on a ipv5... its just such the perfect combo.
saw vapesnow's pic on here and was like. thats it! im buying this.


----------



## daniel craig (18/3/16)

Jono90 said:


> yeah i dont get spitback either. at first i was like this tank is ganna be shit to build but with the allen key thing is alot easier.
> changed my build now to a 2.5mm. flavour and cloud seems better.
> also running mine on a ipv5... its just such the perfect combo.
> saw vapesnow's pic on here and was like. thats it! im buying this.


I have the same mod, will probably be getting a moonshot tomorrow. What build do you have on yours?


----------



## Jono90 (18/3/16)

i got a 2.5mm 26/32 8 wrap claptons.

EDIT

changed it to a 9 wrap. flavours even better


----------



## daniel craig (19/3/16)

@VapeSnow I got my moonshot now, will attempt to build it now. 
I'm thinking a 24g dual 8 wraps 3mm ID gonna try it out now


----------

